# Breast reduction



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

Even though I really don't want too, I am considering having a breast reduction (just one size) as it has become near impossible for me to find bras that fit and I can only wear stretchy shirts because my size won't fit my chest.
I am currently at a 44F almost a G and I was okay at a 44DDD. Yes I know bigger bras can be bought online but getting them without padding, or in the shape that is comfortable etc, without seeing them and touching them has proven impossible for me. I have been forced to wear cotton loose bras that offer no support and thus I am stuck with some serious upper back pain that is controlled by my chiropractor but it's only being controlled. Not corrected.

I have looked at some of the breast reductions online and to be honest they are quite scary looking. 6 months post op with horrible scars. I can only imagine the pain involved as well. I am curious to know if any ladies here have gone through it? Am I asking for trouble?
I also have to admit, I like having a big chest. I don't want to be reduced too much. Just enough so I can buy a bra in the store again, that's all.
I have been squeezing into a DDD size which is uncomfortable but doable....but if I wear any underwire to actually give support it actually becomes painful after a few hours.
Any how...I am hoping some other women (or men who have had wives do it) can give me some insite. Thanks.


----------



## Cors (Sep 22, 2008)

Being an FF/G cup myself, I totally feel your pain. 

In the meantime, do check out Curvylicious. They have gorgeous, underwired, nonpadded bras in huge cup sizes and they ship internationally for only 4 pounds. Also, are you wearing the right size? I find this guide very helpful especially for large cup sizes. The back sizing issue is worse for bigger women as the underbust is much squishier, hence an even smaller band measurement might be needed. Eg. you measure 44" under the bust, but you might get away with a 42, or even a 40 band. 

I have contemplated getting a reduction for years, and I am still torn. My friends who have had it done all gushed about how it is a positive experience, and totally worth the initial pain and discomfort. A reduction doesn't have mean small breasts. My friends went from H-cups and G-cups to ample Ds. The initial scars are horrendous yes, and sagging might be an issue if you don't get a lift along with the reduction. 

Will be interested in reading more experiences too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

I had one. It was horrible but worth it considering how large I was. I would not recommend a breast reduction for someone who just wants to go down a few sizes. I've had knee surgery, foot surgery, oral surgery - breast reduction was by far worse than them all. It took years to recover.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I had one. It was horrible but worth it considering how large I was. I would not recommend a breast reduction for someone who just wants to go down a few sizes. I've had knee surgery, foot surgery, oral surgery - breast reduction was by far worse than them all. It took years to recover.



Ouchy ouch!! Sorry you had to have it done, but glad that you still feel it was worth it. I've seen it done and it just looks so butchery, nothing like a breast augmnentation. And because it's usually done for health rather than cosmetic reasons it seems they haven't really looked much into making it as scarless as possible, so the scars seem very obvious afterwards.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know how I would get out of speeding tickets without them.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I had one. It was horrible but worth it considering how large I was. I would not recommend a breast reduction for someone who just wants to go down a few sizes. I've had knee surgery, foot surgery, oral surgery - breast reduction was by far worse than them all. It took years to recover.







btw, I'm really sorry, honeybuns. That sounds like a helluvalotta down time and scarring  if it's any consolation, I never had an inkling! You already know I think you're beautiful inside and out... especially out with those rockin calf boots.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 29, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> btw, I'm really sorry, honeybuns. That sounds like a helluvalotta down time and scarring  if it's any consolation, I never had an inkling! You already know I think you're beautiful inside and out... especially out with those rockin calf boots.



oh, and by _inkling_, I am, indeed, alluding to the fact that I've seen you NAKED!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 29, 2008)

Owie. Lilly I feel for you. I think that breast reduction would more aptly be called as it is in some circles breast reconstruction surgery. It's not just taking a bit out here and there, but for many of us it involves a total rebuilding of the breast, moving the nipple, etc etc etc. Major scarring can certainly ensue and it can be really painful. Never had it done myself because I'm a total chicken and after what I've gone through with my extended tummy tuck and panniculectomy I'm afear'd of it. 

One thing to keep in mind, for those of you who are of childbearing age, is that it can make breastfeeding future babies difficult if not impossible, depending on your unique biology and the skill of the surgeon. I've worked with moms who have had varying degrees of success with breastfeeding after breast reduction surgery. Not sure how heavily this weighs with some of you but just thought I should make sure it's out there. It's by no means impossible for every woman to breastfeed afterward, but it can be very difficult.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 29, 2008)

What I don't get is why they do the cut where they do it? Why can't they do just a smaller cut up top remove some material then a tuck? Heck, from what I've seen even breast implants seem less evasive.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Owie. Lilly I feel for you. I think that breast reduction would more aptly be called as it is in some circles breast reconstruction surgery. It's not just taking a bit out here and there, but for many of us it involves a total rebuilding of the breast, moving the nipple, etc etc etc. Major scarring can certainly ensue and it can be really painful. Never had it done myself because I'm a total chicken and after what I've gone through with my extended tummy tuck and panniculectomy I'm afear'd of it.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, for those of you who are of childbearing age, is that it can make breastfeeding future babies difficult if not impossible, depending on your unique biology and the skill of the surgeon. I've worked with moms who have had varying degrees of success with breastfeeding after breast reduction surgery. Not sure how heavily this weighs with some of you but just thought I should make sure it's out there. It's by no means impossible for every woman to breastfeed afterward, but it can be very difficult.



Yes, I was told that many times as I was making my decision. The prospect that I would not be able to breast feed if I were to have children some day gave me pause but only for a second. My breasts were SO big and the nipples were super super sensitive. A good breeze made me cringe and I took showers with my bra on. I knew that in my current circumstance there was no way I would be able to breast feed anyway. I just wouldn't do it. My shoulders were bleeding from the straps digging in and the idea that my breasts would be bloated and even MORE sensitive! :shocked: For me the choice was simple but had I not been as big as I was I probably wouldn't have done it. Since I've had it doen I've grown between 2 and 3 sizes so had I not done it... my shoulders sting just thinking about it.




No-No-Badkitty said:


> What I don't get is why they do the cut where they do it? Why can't they do just a smaller cut up top remove some material then a tuck? Heck, from what I've seen even breast implants seem less evasive.



A small part of it is because most people prefer the scars underneath where they are least likely to be seen. A bigger reason is that the danger is sharply increased for the patient by perfoming surgery that way. Breast tissue is mainly attached from the top. Severing that area would destroy the entire breast and all tissue would have to be removed. Also a scar there is near some vital parts that you don't really want to mess with or around. Safety is the main reason. Implants are slipped in through the side or underneat. It can't be done from the top.


----------



## Cors (Sep 29, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> What I don't get is why they do the cut where they do it? Why can't they do just a smaller cut up top remove some material then a tuck? Heck, from what I've seen even breast implants seem less evasive.



Breast implants are definitely less invasive. You might want to check out this website, it explains the procedure pretty well and has a lot of other useful information.There is a section on scarless reduction, or reduction by liposuction which you might want to check out too. 



LillyBBBW said:


> I had one. It was horrible but worth it considering how large I was. I would not recommend a breast reduction for someone who just wants to go down a few sizes. I've had knee surgery, foot surgery, oral surgery - breast reduction was by far worse than them all. It took years to recover.



I am sorry to hear about your experience and am glad that it is better now. I can only imagine how bad that must have been. If you don't mind me asking, how many sizes did you go down?

I spoke to one of my friends who went for a reduction. She had planned to go from a UK 36G to a 36C, but her boobs post-op settled into a full D cup. Nevertheless, she says the four cup size difference was more than worth it as it alleviated her constant back pain and soreness. She didn't experience any complications with her surgery besides pain that lasted for six weeks or so and her scars are wide but faded after a year.



ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I don't know how I would get out of speeding tickets without them.



Most people tend to find anything above a "nice D" too pendulous and freaky, and more have stared at my chest in horror and fascination than in desire.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wearing a 34JJ cup at the time I think. To be honest once you are that size, fit is irrelevant. NOTHING fits. Even made ot measure bras were uncomfortable and merely emphasized how big I was. My whole thing was to hide them by stuffing them into bras that were too small and also to avoid spending $110.00 per bra. I bought 48DDD's at Sizes Unlimited and somehow lived with the consequences.


----------



## Cors (Sep 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was wearing a 34JJ cup at the time I think. To be honest once you are that size, fit is irrelevant. NOTHING fits. Even made ot measure bras were uncomfortable and merely emphasized how big I was. My whole thing was to hide them by stuffing them into bras that were too small and also to avoid spending $110.00 per bra. I bought 48DDD's at Sizes Unlimited and somehow lived with the consequences.



It really does suck buying bigger bras in small band sizes in the US, there is a somewhat better and more affordable selection here in the UK. Must be hell to go up that 14 band sizes just to find something that even fits in the cups but nowhere else, not to mention the crazy strain on the shoulders and back. 

Another question: Was the post-reduction growth linked to weight gain, or was it natural? Ouch if its the latter. ;(


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

Cors said:


> It really does suck buying bigger bras in small band sizes in the US, there is a somewhat better and more affordable selection here in the UK. Must be hell to go up that 14 band sizes just to find something that even fits in the cups but nowhere else, not to mention the crazy strain on the shoulders and back.
> 
> Another question: Was the post-reduction growth linked to weight gain, or was it natural? Ouch if its the latter. ;(



A little bit of both. My surgery was close to 20 years ago and I've gained well over 200 pounds since then. My breasts haven't grown much in the last 12 years though despite having gained a lot of weight in that time period. I think most of the growth really was due to hormonal stuff in my 20's and not weight. My boobs are a good size now and my mother jokes that I should track down the surgeon and ask for my money back.  Still, not nearly what they were.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 6, 2008)

I had a breast reduction mammoplasty done in 2003. I had nearly 12 pounds of breast tissue removed, so you can probably imagine how large I was, and how necessary the surgery was for me. I was in constant physical pain, both upper and lower back, and had constant wounds on my shoulders from my bra straps digging in. I don't even know what size I was prior to surgery. My surgeon told me that my breasts were the largest she'd ever operated on.

I was surprised to hear that Lilly had such a difficult time with her surgery, as mine was a breeze. The pain was minimal ... I was up and about within days of surgery, and back to work within a week. The scarring was horrific at first, though ... lots of angry black stitches around my nipples & aureola (I had to have them removed & sewn back into place), and an anchor-shaped incision that ran from the underside of each nipple to the bottom of each breast. With time, the scars faded ... the only truly visible lines are those on the underside of each breast. Still, the scars are definitely there. A year after the surgery, I returned for some minor repair work, as I had a few "puckers" left by some imperfect stitching (the surgeon did this for me, free of charge, in her office, using just a local numbing agent). 

Because I'd always been very large, I opted to remain a "D" cup ... but then, I lost a lot of weight after the reduction mammoplasty, and my breasts are now generously defined as a "B" cup. On a positive note, though ... they are cute and perky, and I'm a 41-year-old woman. 

The back pain was alleviated immediately ... I noticed it right after I woke up from surgery. I have no regrets at all about having this procedure done. I only wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 6, 2008)

I had this done just after I turned 15. I was 34HH, 145#, 4'11". There was a lot of pain in my shoulders and back, but I have to admit the leering was a major factor. 

I quit the volleyball team after the football team decided it would be fun to turn up and watch our practice, and the comments never stopped. Then they paid some girl to photograph me in the locker room, and that Polaroid made the rounds. It was just too much. 

They took off about 11 pounds, down to nearly nothing, as they figured I was still growing, which I was- I was back up to a DD/F before I was out of high school. 

After gaining weight, I'm back in my old bra size neighborhood, but don't really want to go through all that again, and somehow it's not as bad, the redistribution seems to have helped.

The surgery itself wasn't so bad, it was the allergic reaction to the anesthetic that kept me in the hospital for another 4 days, too weak to open a milk carton. Sure, I was sore, but it really was worth it. 

However, please be careful afterward for a good long time. I went on vacation with a friend's fmaily just after having my stitches out, and went on The Matterhorn ride at a fair. I got stuck riding with a stranger, who threw her elbows around like crazy, right into the side of one of them, popping everything open.

I finished the ride clutching the my left side, and as we disembarked, the lady noticed the blood blooming across my white blouse. For some reason she started hollering that I'd been stabbed. I was in pain, and so mortified I was just trying to get out of there. We had to go by an emergency clinic and get me restitched for another 2 weeks, and the scarring is definitely worse on that side.

A cautionary tale.


----------

